

Ask HN - good entrepreneur-focussed blogs? - thenomad

I'm building a monster blogroll for a project which I hope to be Showing HN in a couple of weeks, on the subject of web entrepreneurship, making money online, and all points in between.<p>Unfortunately, I'm hitting some troubles finding good lists of good, current blogs.<p>So - what are your favourite entrepreneur blogs, tech-focussed or otherwise? I'm looking for everything from Four Hour Work Week to Kalzumeus via Joel on Software, Ittybiz, etc, etc.<p>All suggestions much appreciated!
======
cllunsford
I enjoy reading Ben Horowitz (<http://bhorowitz.com/>), Steve Blank
(steveblank.com), and Fred Wilson (<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/>)

Also, not a blog but Kevin Rose's Foundation videos are great:
<http://revision3.com/foundation>

~~~
simba-hiiipower
those are all really great resources. i’d also mention pg’s personal site
(<http://paulgraham.com>) as well. it’s not really a blog, but his essay’s
provide a level of depth that’s often lacking from many of the more active
blogs

and steve blank’s site (mentioned above) also has an incredibly long and
comprehensive list of resources for new entrepreneurs including many other
blogs worth checking-out as well

i’ll also throw out one more, "Bloomberg Businessweek: The New Entrepreneur"
(<http://www.businessweek.com/blogs/the-new-entrepreneur>) it’s (obviously,
given the name) a news blog, but i find they cover a lot of interesting topics
less frequently touched-on by the major business/tech sites out there

------
freshfey
I like mixergy.com, pud.com (just found that today!), steveblank.com,
sahillavingia.com, jasonlbaptiste.com, thinkvitamin.com, zachholman.com,
sirupsen.com - and many more (I just scrolled through my twitter feed :))

------
warpspeed
Check out reddit.com/r/entrepreneur and /r/startups and see what some of the
sources are for high-ranking posts.

